# EAST CAPE VANTAGE VHP or FURY



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't have any experience with either of these boats but all of the areas you mentioned you like to fish can be super skinny. I'd go with the shallower floating option. I fish Tampa Bay so, if it were me, I'd go with the Vantage. But if you're fishing ML and some of the skinnier areas, it may not be as well suited as the Fury. I could be completely wrong, though, so just speculating.

Also, 65 mph in boats this size is just scary. A mid to high 30s cruising speed it plenty fast and you'll get to where you want to go in no time.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

No Skiff or boat is perfect, seems like your real issue is how are you going to fish, answer that question and then pick the right boat for the job, speed is fine but most of the EC rigs are built for off power performance.

If your going to spend most of your time on the pole get a Fury much less money too, If your going to fish beaches and deeper flats on the trolling motor get the VHP. 

Flat bottom skiffs like the fury do not air out you could put a 200 on it and never see 45. The VHP airs out but looses draft as a consequence. 

I'd stay away from that tower and get a raised leaning post or something, IMO I would listen hard on that tower you cant turn a boat like the vantage into a bay boat and expect it to perform. If you need that tower wait on ECC's Bay boat and buy it.

What about the Vantage with the 90 or 115 less the VHP package, did you consider that?


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

rkmurphy- I'm leaning towards the shallower option as well due to charting in some unfamiliar areas like u said in you (e.g) about ML. thanks


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

I live in your area. It sounds like you want the VHP. The fact that the fury can get shallower doesn't mean much if you're not on the pole. I would imagine they both can get equally skinny on the trolling motor. 

IMO, I wouldn't buy a $40k poling skiff unless I (1) knew for a fact that I liked that type of fishing, and (2) had a decent amount of experience doing it. That way I could get the skiff the exact way I wanted it. That's just my opinion.

I don't necessarily think you need a tower, either. I wouldn't weigh the VHP down.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah the questions I face weekly if not daily about how im going to fish, thats just it. I'm going to be doing a bunch of differ fishing. Im an avid kayak fisher so I love to get up in the groves and fish. skinny is a preference but not necessarily going to be fishing it always. I need something that will do both really. The passes and beaches are occasional though. Its just frustrating cuz i'll def be doing a lot of traveling with the skiff to differ areas to fish.

the tower isn't that big is the thing. i'm sure you've seen several of their towers. they really are like mini towers and give you a bit of an advantage for sight. not a traditional bay boat tower like im used to. def dont want a bay boat either. maybe when I'm much older or have a few little ones later on down the road. 

I did consider the VHP with a 115 xs or 140 duke. dont know how better the draft would be with either honestly. on the STD vantage havent done much thought honestly. My mentality for the past several months has been the "go big or go home" mentality of 175 pro xs on a vhp or no vhp.



> No Skiff or boat is perfect, seems like your real issue is how are you going to fish, answer that question and then pick the right boat for the job, speed is fine but most of the EC rigs are built for off power performance.
> 
> If your going to spend most of your time on the pole get a Fury much less money too, If your going to fish beaches and deeper flats on the trolling motor get the VHP.
> 
> ...


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

where abouts do you live? Cape Coral born and raised. I really do want the VHP and am trying every reason to justify getting or not getting it lol. But you're opinion on the poling aspect is spot on. Not knowing how to pole really kind of helps the decision process but doesn't rule it out completely. I've read from numerous posts of VHP's not being terrible to pole if you're only doing it occasionally which is probably more along the lines of what im looking at doing. talking to kevin numerous times with the tower being much smaller than normal it really doesnt add that much extra weight, then I've got to consider adding the kevlar pkg which negates the weight of pretty much all the accessories im adding.



> I live in your area.  It sounds like you want the VHP.  The fact that the fury can get shallower doesn't mean much if you're not on the pole.  I would imagine they both can get equally skinny on the trolling motor.
> 
> IMO, I wouldn't buy a $40k poling skiff unless I (1) knew for a fact that I liked that type of fishing, and (2) had a decent amount of experience doing it.  That way I could get the skiff the exact way I wanted it.  That's just my opinion.
> 
> I don't necessarily think you need a tower, either.  I wouldn't weigh the VHP down.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> ok so here's the skinny, I've been in contact with Kevin at EC for the past several months bugging the hell out of him about the VHP and Fury. More so the VHP. I plan on purchasing from EC upon return from my deployment in Afghanistan. I've rattled his brain with questions as i'm sure some of the other EC owners and inquirers have too. Now I'm looking for some customers opinions and facts.
> 
> Im born and raised in SWFL. Home waters are Matlacha, Pine Island Sound, Charlotte Harbor and Boca Grande Pass. Love fishin' down there. But being that i'm in the Army and have been for 9 years now i'll be doing a lot of traveling in my remaining 11 or so years left until I retire. Having a real hard time deciding on what boat to go with. Yes i'm sure a wet test would help out significantly, but unfortunately I do not have that option until june of next year when I return from this crap hole. In which i'm fully preparing to drive up to Orlando to get the tour and wet test both boats.
> 
> ...


I'm a little different so might I suggest that you contact previous owners of these hulls to find out why they no longer have them? :-/  Doesn't meant it was a bad thing but rather a 180 from the accused drinkers from the kool aid well. 

The VHP should have enough data by now and doesn't he Fury share the bottom side with the Lostman?

It's a no brain'r that the Lostman poles easier and shallower.

Like everything else on the intereweb, it will be up to you to sift through the BS. :


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

skiff junky- thats why i posted this to attempt to get in contact with previous owners, given my current location I do not have the resources to any other means than internet nor much of the time for that matter, but it is something that i want to get the most research possible b4 i decide.

i've watched all EC videos talked to kevin. The differences have been established. asking for some insight from fellow skiff owners/lovers. ive never considered the lostman before bcuz like i stated im not very poling savvy yet. to me i'd be underutilizing it. kind of makes no sense to get a skid geared more towards poling if i dont pole but the occasional time or 2. def appreciate the input and feel free to add


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> skiff junky- thats why i posted this to attempt to get in contact with previous owners, given my current location I  do not have the resources to any other means than internet nor much of the time for that matter, but it is something that i want to get the most research possible b4 i decide.
> 
> i've watched all EC videos talked to kevin. The differences have been established. asking for some insight from fellow skiff owners/lovers. ive never considered the lostman before bcuz like i stated im not very poling savvy yet. to me i'd be underutilizing it. kind of makes no sense to get a skid geared more towards poling if i dont pole but the occasional time or 2. def appreciate the input and feel free to add


Classifieds. "Sold" 

Kool aid drinkers and those with agenda are the ones most likely to come to you. :


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

encouraging lol


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Why not consider a regular vantage? I think its a good in between of the 2 boats you are interested in.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

> Why not consider a regular vantage? I think its a good in between of the 2 boats you are interested in.



you make an outstanding point and I have considered this and would say itd be my 3rd choice. I dont really have anything to combat this. Realistically I could do everything the VHP does minus the added 6-9 MPH and pole better. I guess my next question would be a difference in base price on standard vantage or vhp. which im not entirely sure if there is a difference. but like i stated earlier there is no happy medium with me. its either fury with 90 or vantage with 175 pro xs. I cannot see myself happy in the long run selling myself short with a smaller motor if i have the option to go bigger. maybe its my youth or lack of experience but that much i know i am stubborn.


----------



## peterpalmieri (Sep 25, 2013)

Ryan,

First thank you for your service, I've also chewed Kevin's ear a bit, he is very helpful and patient.

I don't own any of these boats or have I run them but I am in a similar situation to you in that I'm up in NY and have to narrow the playing field before being able to be hands on. 

What I'm reading from you is a lot of conflicts.

You want to go super shallow but you also want to put the heaviest motor possible on the boat. You want a technical poling skiff but aren't sure you want to pole. You want the fastest boat possible but will fish lots of new areas and likely won't be going balz to the wall.

I'm not critizing you what I'm saying is you need to prioritize what is most important to you because either boat will fit your needs depending on what you put on the top of the list.

Good luck, I'll shut up and keep listening....

Pete


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Consider the Vantage if you want a tower.

Lostman is a very wet boat, so scratch that off.

Fury is going to be hard to get to 50mph.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Vantage with a TM. It gets me most places I want to fish but not as skinny as a Fury will. But then I also can make an open water crossing more easily in my Vantage than I could with a Fury. I have a 115 ProXs and once I get the right prop I should be running mid 40s.

Like others have said it seems like your wish list is a bit problematic. No boat is going to do super skinny, fish great in big water like off the beach, and run real fast all with a tower on it.

Prioritize what is most important for how you are going to fish 90% of the time and that will drive the answer. Or win the lottery and buy a tricked out VHP AND a bare bones light weight Fury!!!!!! ;D


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Does the ole lady fish or just enjoy being on the water? Do you fish alone? The Fury would be a better option for fishing solo and poling. The Vantage is a bigger boat, so would be a little more to handle alone. If its a go fast boat you want, then choose the VHP with the 175. If you want a fishing skiff, then the Fury, Kevlar build with a 90 or a Vantage (regular) Kevlar build with a 90 or 115. You can't go wrong either way. The Fury only shares the Lostman deck layout, the hull is a scaled up version of the Caimen hull. Thank you for your service and enjoy the new skiff.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Id get a lake and bay backwater if you want speed stabity fish ability and will be on the troller a lot. I fly past vantages in tournaments, and the lake and bay rides a lot better too. Vantage is a really nice boat, and is fast with a 175 but it's not in the same speed or stability class as lake and bay


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

osprey2- thank you! the honor is truly mine to serve such great americans like yourself. prioritization is def key, my conflict of interest literally eats at me daily. the 175 xs weighs just as much as the 150. so why not the extra 25hp ya know. ultimately I tend to get out and wade sometimes especially back home. Compromising some draft isnt really that big of an issue to me, not lazy at all and dont mind getting out of the boat as I am a kayak angler as well. def appreciate the input as I need to stop battling myself lol


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

snookdaddy- I agree on the postman, it was never really a consideration someone just mentioned it above. The toughest decision is thinking do I really need the extra 15-20 mph. or will I want it once i already decide and have the fury. I also rattle my brain thinking about where im going to be fishin' bcuz it wont be familiar to me so initially I do not think i'll be making long runs. Its just a pain in the ass trying to compromise my right and left side of the brain.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

TM? tiller motor or trolling motor? yeah i think i have the priorities down. as long as I can draft under 12" i'll be fine. just want the option that if i feel like fishing passes or the beaches for poon or even on a calm day go a couple miles off on a wreck, itd be nice to have the versatility to do so. haha Yeah i have to play the lottery in order to win it unfortunately. lol



> I have a Vantage with a TM. It gets me most places I want to fish but not as skinny as a Fury will. But then I also can make an open water crossing more easily in my Vantage than I could with a Fury. I have a 115 ProXs and once I get the right prop I should be running mid 40s.
> 
> Like others have said it seems like your wish list is a bit problematic. No boat is going to do super skinny, fish great in big water like off the beach, and run real fast all with a tower on it.
> 
> Prioritize what is most important for how you are going to fish 90% of the time and that will drive the answer. Or win the lottery and buy a tricked out VHP AND a bare bones light weight Fury!!!!!! ;D


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

oh yeah the ole lady fishes, she wouldnt be the ole lady if she didn't haha. she's one of the few women who actually teaches newbies how to set a hook. which is convenient so i do not have to waste my time lol. and thank you I do appreciate it when people applaud service members. the thing is with the fury kevlar package, obviously itd make it lighter therefor a few mph's faster. im wondering how much itd affect the draft of the fury with kevlar and a light 90. cuz I could also live with going mid 40's-50. id also save a bit in gas. its a tough toss up. a go fast boat isnt a must have for me. its just an option i do not want to regret later on down the line not having. 




> Does the ole lady fish or just enjoy being on the water?  Do you fish alone?  The Fury would be a better option for fishing solo and poling.  The Vantage is a bigger boat, so would be a little more to handle alone.  If its a go fast boat you want, then choose the VHP with the 175.  If you want a fishing skiff, then the Fury, Kevlar build with a 90 or a Vantage (regular) Kevlar build with a 90 or 115.  You can't go wrong either way.  The Fury only shares the Lostman deck layout, the hull is a scaled up version of the Caimen hull.  Thank you for your service and enjoy the new skiff.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the backwaters and boca grande. but I'd prefer a new hull. I do not want to get into an older boat. dont get me wrong those LnB's frikken fly and are great looking boats. if properly maintained itd be a sick go fast boat. i'm just set on getting something brand new. 



> Id get a lake and bay backwater if you want speed stabity fish ability and will be on the troller a lot. I fly past vantages in tournaments, and the lake and bay rides a lot better too. Vantage is a really nice boat, and is fast with a 175 but it's not in the same speed or stability class as lake and bay


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

If your set on a Fury w/ 90 just get the VHP, you will only draft 2 - 3" more and get a boat that is an absolute blast to drive and fishes like a skiff.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

Very well put! Do you own one or wet tested one?



> If your set on a Fury w/ 90 just get the VHP, you will only draft 2 - 3" more and get a boat that is an absolute blast to drive and fishes like a skiff.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Might think about getting in contact with forum member Capt. Nate. He has a Vantage in the misc. for sale section and seems to be very active on the water. Hes also had the boat for some time now so Im sure he can justify his findings.

Appreciate what you do for this country also man! Thx..


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

If you will be fishing coastal Georgia get the best riding boat. The best fishing is in or around the sounds so you will be crossing big open water that gets extremely rough. I have fished all of the places you mentioned and none of them get as rough as the sounds around here.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Might think about getting in contact with forum member Capt. Nate. He has a Vantage in the misc. for sale section and seems to be very active on the water. Hes also had the boat for some time now so Im sure he can justify his findings.
> 
> Appreciate what you do for this country also man! Thx..


Good suggestion. Nate is a great guy (ok yes he is a friend of mine) and he is selling his VHP. Check it out.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

Def will look into getting in touch with him, I've seen slot of his posts on ECC website & floridasportsman. Thanks for the heads up! & I cannot say it enough that the honor is truly mine. But it is greatly appreciated sir



> Might think about getting in contact with forum member Capt. Nate. He has a Vantage in the misc. for sale section and seems to be very active on the water. Hes also had the boat for some time now so Im sure he can justify his findings.
> 
> Appreciate what you do for this country also man! Thx..


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

That's some solid "intel" as we call it in the infantry. Didn't know the sounds there got so rough but def good to know. Lookin like the VHP more & more. Since I've got you here, if I do get fort Stewart, I'd live south towards Brunswick, good fishin "areas"? Watched ole mogan man himself brag about Brunswick & that area



> If you will be fishing coastal Georgia get the best riding boat. The best fishing is in or around the sounds so you will be crossing big open water that gets extremely rough. I have fished all of the places you mentioned and none of them get as rough as the sounds around here.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

VHP w/ 115.

My only regrets are not getting the 150 and I would get their leaning post seat.



> Very well put! Do you own one or wet tested one?
> 
> 
> 
> > If your set on a Fury w/ 90 just get the VHP, you will only draft 2 - 3" more and get a boat that is an absolute blast to drive and fishes like a skiff.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking... Why the regrets on the 115? As well as leaning post? Do you have the standard CC w/ jump seat?



> VHP w/ 115.
> 
> My only regrets are not getting the 150 and I would get their leaning post seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

The 115 is a perfect fit for most people, I just like to drive fast and it bogs down a tad bit with 4 people on the boat. It will hit +/- 50, and cruises at 40 @ 4500 RPM.

I drive more standing up with this boat and didn't think I would so the lean post seat would be nice. You can really haul some ass when it's rough.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

why not get the 175? it weighs the same as the pro xs 150. 431lbs which is about 51 more lbs than the 115, so who knows how much more that'll affect the draft. 

so it cuts through some decent chop while maintaining speed and dryness huh? & i've always been one to stand up more while driving unless im in deeper water. i prefer safer than sorry. u never know when some dumbass has a crab trap rope laying around hard to see, especially where I'm from. thats why a tower is a must, ive seen too many lower units go to dumb shit thats preventable. granted there are those cases you cant prevent it. few and far between.


> The 115 is a perfect fit for most people, I just like to drive fast and it bogs down a tad bit with 4 people on the boat. It will hit +/- 50, and cruises at 40 @ 4500 RPM.
> 
> I drive more standing up with this boat and didn't think I would so the lean post seat would be nice. You can really haul some ass when it's rough.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have the 115 on my regular Vantage and its plenty of motor for me. Would some more speed be nice? Sure, but how often would I actually use more.....not very often.

The extra cost and weight difference to go up to the 150 just wasn't worth it to me. But if speed is a big deal then go with the VHP and the 175 and put a TM (trolling motor) on the bow and you are good to go. Still be a sub 12" draft boat just not going to get near as skinny as a Fury.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

what are you drafting with the 115? and true speeds as well as the prop if you dont mind? 



> I have the 115 on my regular Vantage and its plenty of motor for me.  Would some more speed be nice? Sure, but how often would I actually use more.....not very often.
> 
> The extra cost and weight difference to go up to the 150 just wasn't worth it to me.  But if speed is a big deal then go with the VHP and the 175 and put a TM (trolling motor) on the bow and you are good to go.  Still be a sub 12" draft boat just not going to get near as skinny as a Fury.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

You can get a new lake an bay built by Tom Gordon. Just letting you know incase the only reason you weren't getting one is because you thought you had to go used.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

That unfortunately is something I cannot afford on an Army salary. 



> You can get a new lake an bay built by Tom Gordon. Just letting you know incase the only reason you weren't getting one is because you thought you had to go used.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ryan

My Vantage drafts about 10.5". I have it pretty loaded too with a trolling motor and power pole and both poling and casting platforms. 

Currently I am running WOT at 41 mph but I do not have the optimum prop. Originally I was going to take the boat back and forth between ID and MS so went with a compromise prop to start. According to the guys that have tested the 115 with a bunch of different props, the best prop for a Vantage with a 115 is a Turbo FX4 18 pitch. That prop should push me into the mid-40s.

Steve


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

10.5 isn t bad loaded. I plan on loading it down a bit, JP,TM, casting platform, 4 speakers, 3 maybe 4 batteries, power pole, tower. so i think i'd be happy with it drafting 12" or better. like i stated earlier, i do not mind getting out and wading if it gets to skinny where i want to fish. but as far as the layout of the vhp, how do you like it? plenty wide enough? any porpoising? how quick does she jump up and typically in how much water? have you poled her yet?



> Ryan
> 
> My Vantage drafts about 10.5". I have it pretty loaded too with a trolling motor and power pole and both poling and casting platforms.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

My first recommendation to you and anyone else looking at any boat is to ride in both boats. I have been on many Vantages and Fury with many different sets ups as far as motors and console configurations. I would say that based on everywhere you said you plan on fishing you are going to be much more happy with a Vantage over a Fury. I would also say (depending on the HP choice) to kill the tower.

There is no doubt that the 175 HP boats are great fun to drive and super-fast but is the cost worth it to you? That is a question only you can answer. 

One option you may want to consider is the new 140 Suzuki….the motor is super light for a 4 stroke and has great power. I was out on the VHP with the new 140 Suzuki last week and with two guys ¾ tank of gas and fishing gear, trolling motor batteries and I was getting 54 mph….still some more prop work to figure out since it is a new motor but I was very happy with that number. You will also sip gas with the 4 stroke and when you have longer runs you will be glad about that. The cost of this motor is also cheaper than any of the 150 hp motors. 
If the cost does not come into play the 150’s add about 6-8 MPH on the top end.

There are some people that say the Vantage is hard to pole, and sure it is harder compared to a microskiff, but the boats does pole great and I have poled it all day long. There are also many guides that pole Vantages all day long every day.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

go speed racer goooooooooooo!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I thought this site is called microskiff...  We are talking about 115 hp engines and 60mph???  Not trying to be a jerk, but that isn't "micro" at all.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes definitely going to wet test both skiffs for sure. Why do you say depending on HP to kill the tower idea? and as far as i can tell the 175 weighs about 50 lbs more than the 115 and costs is about 3k more, which if Im looking at spending 40 on a brand new skiff isnt that big of a deal to me. but on the other hand, i was talking to kevin and he really loves those new df140a's that suzuki has, about 396lbs which is 35lbs lighter than the 175 and quieter as well as better on gas. i'd be interested to see what it tops at with a prop 2 people 1/2 tank and gear on a kevlar vhp. 

like i stated above, i dont plan on doing an extreme amount of poling but id like to do it on an occasional or situation based event. def appreciate the guidance and look forward to hearing more.



> My first recommendation to you and anyone else looking at any boat is to ride in both boats.  I have been on many Vantages and Fury with many different sets ups as far as motors and console configurations.  I would say that based on everywhere you said you plan on fishing you are going to be much more happy with a Vantage over a Fury.  I would also say (depending on the HP choice) to kill the tower.
> 
> There is no doubt that the 175 HP boats are great fun to drive and super-fast but is the cost worth it to you?  That is a question only you can answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

I appreciate your concern into this post not being about "micro" skiffs. but not trying to come off as a jerk either, but if the post doesnt apply to you nor interest you then why read it? the server is plenty big enough for everyone.



> I thought this site is called microskiff...  Why are walking about 115 hp engines and 60mph???  Not trying to be a jerk, but that isn't "micro" at all.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Ryan - my bad, didn't mean to steer the thread of course. This is a great site to learn the do's and don'ts and what boats can and cannot do, even in with that class of engine and boat size. I was just making an observation that was influenced by a few beers.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

I appreciate it. Wish I could indulge in a few beers myself. But yes this site has been an awesome source of information



> Ryan - my bad, didn't mean to steer the thread of course.  This is a great site to learn the do's and don'ts and what boats can and cannot do, even in with that class of engine and boat size.  I was just making an observation that was influenced by a few beers.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ryan

The Vantage poles fine. I don't know how to pole yet but several guys have poled mine including two guides. The hull rides great in a chop and is as a dry a boat as there is. It hops up on plane with the 115 and doesn't take much water to do it. Good luck with your decision and have fun with getting wet tests. That's really the only way to figure it out.
And as to the price - from the rigging it sounds like you want to do you can forget getting a boat that starts with a 4! Its going to be a 5 for sure.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Definitely go with a Vantage if your not worried about draft. I have a Fury and is a great shallow water skiff. It's perfect for my style of shallow water fishing. But doesn't seem to fit your style. I think the vantage fits you better.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

> Yes definitely going to wet test both skiffs for sure. Why do you say depending on HP to kill the tower idea? and as far as i can tell the 175 weighs about 50 lbs more than the 115 and costs is about 3k more, which if Im looking at spending 40 on a brand new skiff isnt that big of a deal to me. but on the other hand, i was talking to kevin and he really loves those new df140a's that suzuki has, about 396lbs which is 35lbs lighter than the 175 and quieter as well as better on gas. i'd be interested to see what it tops at with a prop 2 people 1/2 tank and gear on a kevlar vhp.
> 
> like i stated above, i dont plan on doing an extreme amount of poling but id like to do it on an occasional or situation based event. def appreciate the guidance and look forward to hearing more.


[/quote]


This is just my opinion.... but I would not go with the tower with anything over a 140.  The reason why is because if you look at the higher HP VHP running you will see that above 50-60 mph the amount of the boat that is in the water can be just 2-4 feet.  I just feel it is safer to be down on the boat VS up high on a tower at those speeds.  I get the tower idea on bay boats but on a bay boat there is much more boat in the water at the higher speeds.  Also would you want to deal with all that wind speed on your body while running at the higher speeds.....I would think it would just wear you out.  Also the cost of the tower VS what you could spend to upgrade your motor, add the power pole, or any of the other toys that you will want to add to the boat.  That is just my opinion.

I think with Kevlar you are only going to gain 2-5 mph over regualr hull because the vacum infusion process that East Cape uses already creates a light strong boat.  I almost went with Kevlar on my boat just to save weight because I pole the boat most of the time, but in the end I decided it was not worth the extra cost for me.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info, it's much appreciated. Yeah it's not gunna be cheap but it'll be exactly how I want it. Which is a plus & with great customer service



> Ryan
> 
> The Vantage poles fine. I don't know how to pole yet but several guys have poled mine including two guides.  The hull rides great in a chop and is as a dry a boat as there is. It hops up on plane with the 115 and doesn't take much water to do it.   Good luck with your decision and have fun with getting wet tests. That's really the only way to figure it out.
> And as to the price - from the rigging it sounds like you want to do you can forget getting a boat that starts with a 4! Its going to be a 5 for sure.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks. Just curious but what is your style of fishin'? If u don't mind.



> Definitely go with a Vantage if your not worried about draft.  I have a Fury and is a great shallow water skiff.  It's perfect for my style of shallow water fishing.  But doesn't seem to fit your style.  I think the vantage fits you better.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

I understand where you're coming from, you're right it's not a bay boat. My compromise is... The tower EC builds is like a mini tower & it's a standard package option where it costs no more. Maybe I'm wrong? Also safety isn't much a concern with me while a few feet higher. Im not going to run it that fast unless I'm in familiar waters. 

Although I'd like to see a 115 get the boat to mid 50's and I think that'd be a perfect set up for draft & speed.


This is just my opinion.... but I would not go with the tower with anything over a 140.  The reason why is because if you look at the higher HP VHP running you will see that above 50-60 mph the amount of the boat that is in the water can be just 2-4 feet.  I just feel it is safer to be down on the boat VS up high on a tower at those speeds.  I get the tower idea on bay boats but on a bay boat there is much more boat in the water at the higher speeds.  Also would you want to deal with all that wind speed on your body while running at the higher speeds.....I would think it would just wear you out.  Also the cost of the tower VS what you could spend to upgrade your motor, add the power pole, or any of the other toys that you will want to add to the boat.  That is just my opinion.

I think with Kevlar you are only going to gain 2-5 mph over regualr hull because the vacum infusion process that East Cape uses already creates a light strong boat.  I almost went with Kevlar on my boat just to save weight because I pole the boat most of the time, but in the end I decided it was not worth the extra cost for me.[/quote]


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

4 speakers, I'm sensing booze cruising and sand bar partying too. Get the VHP, you can use your kayak to go super skinny.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Ryan, the vhp will hit low 50s with the 115 pro xs.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> That unfortunately is something I cannot afford on an Army salary.
> 
> 
> 
> > You can get a new lake an bay built by Tom Gordon. Just letting you know incase the only reason you weren't getting one is because you thought you had to go used.


You're talking about spending 50k on a vantage yet a Lake and Bay is too much?


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

Haha occasionally. Might as well have em put on when it's built instead of doing it myself later. Mother shipping the yak on the skiff was an idea. 




> 4 speakers, I'm sensing booze cruising and sand bar partying too. Get the VHP, you can use your kayak to go super skinny.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

These are facts I did not know. And about 3,500 cheaper for a 115. Kevlar & a prop & shed probably move pretty quick with a light load, curious to see what draft would be with the 115



> Ryan, the vhp will hit low 50s with the 115 pro xs.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

lol I thought about your post immediately after I responded to that. Nothing against lake and bays what so ever. I love the boca grande it's an ideal dream boat. My buddies got a backwater 22' and it's a superb boat runs nice with a pro xs 250. That'd be what I'd buy if I was looking at bay boats. I'm just looking to do something different. All I know and see is lake and bay. Great reputation and they haul ass. I just really like what EC is doing and the direction their heading as well as their skiffs. Being able to customize every single aspect of the boat is really what I'm looking for. Someone who is flexible with my demands and my not so easy career making it difficult to actually be there most of the time during the build. Kevin has worked with me quite a bit just under the assumption that I'm going with EC. I owe him and EC that much. Not to mention the quality products that they produce. But like I've stated earlier, it all really comes down to the wet tests for me. So I can't entirely say.



> > That unfortunately is something I cannot afford on an Army salary.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I hear ya. That makes sense. My oldest is up at Ft. Stewart. He has 10 years in and has decided to get out, 2 more to go. They just bought a house in Richmond Hill almost on the river. and my middle one is getting ready to go in soon. Thanks for your service.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> Ryan, the vhp will hit low 50s with the 115 pro xs.


You need to get the 150 + if you want to be running 50 with a normal load.

You can squeeze out 50 but it can very difficult depending on load and conditions. My prop is little dinged up and I can barely get 47 now solo, used to be able to hit 52 no issues. Point is again, if you want to be running 45+ get the V6 motor.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

VHP with 175xs since its the same weight as the 150xs. Draft will be 10ish 11 prob max with tourney load.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

hmmmm... decisions, decisions.... I guess it'd be better to have the extra hp then not have it. such a headache!!!! lol but thanks man. good to hear this stuff from owners.


> > Ryan, the vhp will hit low 50s with the 115 pro xs.
> 
> 
> You need to get the 150 + if you want to be running 50 with a normal load.
> ...


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah kevin was telling me most likely be sub 11". im ok with under 12". good to see another CC native!




> VHP with 175xs since its the same weight as the 150xs. Draft will be 10ish 11 prob max with tourney load.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

thank you sir, it's greatly appreciated! tell your boys thanks for theirs as well. as for your oldest how does he like the fishing up there in savannah?



> I hear ya. That makes sense. My oldest is up at Ft. Stewart. He has 10 years in and has decided to get out, 2 more to go. They just bought a house in Richmond Hill almost on the river. and my middle one is getting ready to go in soon. Thanks for your service.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Pine Island Sound is on FIRE right now. The Fury and the VHP will both work great in this area. I do think the VHP is the better option year round though especially if you ever cross the harbor or even run back and forth from Punta Rassa to the Sound. If you already had a bay boat and were looking for a 2nd boat then hands down the Fury. I am at a fork in the road myself. I have a 115 and a realistic draft of 8" but I am only hitting 51 solo and 48 w/ 2 and 46 with 3 on my boat. To most it would seem reasonable but I have that need to go faster and to cruise at a higher speed. So we both have a similar dilemma speed vs draft. I can hang a 150x or 175xs but I don't want to draft 10". My fishing partner and I were over by Boca last week and saw a Vantage on a lift and I told him I had considered it when I made my decision. He looked and responded "That's a sick bitch" so he definitely liked the looks of it. Kevin will take care of you.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah my buddies are telling me schools in session. Has been for about 2 months. Huge schools of reds. I'd agree with both working in that area. But yes I tend to do harbor crossings and open water crossing often. Usually put in at pineland. But like I said this thing will be toted with me wherever I go in the army so chances are open water is more likely than none. Yeah the vantages look mean!!! Love it. With a 175 on it, it just screams hell raiser. Only if I hit the lottery I could have both lol




> Pine Island Sound is on FIRE right now.  The Fury and the VHP will both work great in this area. I do think the VHP is the better option year round though especially if you ever cross the harbor or even run back and forth from Punta Rassa to the Sound. If you already had a bay boat and were looking for a 2nd boat then hands down the Fury.  I am at a fork in the road myself. I have a 115 and a realistic draft of 8" but I am only hitting 51 solo and 48 w/ 2 and 46 with 3 on my boat. To most it would seem reasonable but I have that need to go faster and to cruise at a higher speed. So we both have a similar dilemma speed vs draft. I can hang a 150x or 175xs but I don't want to draft 10".  My fishing partner and I were over by Boca last week and saw a Vantage on a lift and I told him I had considered it when I made my decision. He looked and responded "That's a sick bitch" so he definitely liked the looks of it. Kevin will take care of you.


----------



## RustyNSC (Apr 13, 2013)

I love my VHP with the PRO XS 175. Not perfect for every situation but perfect for most of mine. I wouldn't spend the extra for the Kevlar... the boat will be plenty fast and it is shallow. If the boat is really light ride quality will suffer in any open water applications.The boat polls fine for as often as I poll if you use the trolling motor draft will not be a huge issue as the trolling motor hits bottom way before the boat. It is easy to get use to the shallow draft and even want less draft depends on your style of fishing. Mine will run over 64+ loaded to fish I seldom run over 50. The 175 sips gas a 140 Suzuki wouldn't cross my mine. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

awesome, thanks for posting. I do hear it is quite the enjoyable boat to have. The kevlar would lighten it about 165-200lbs is what kevin said. Wonder if it would make that much of a difference. Considering i'd be adding trolling motor, jack plate, power pole, 4 speakers, amp, gps, 3 batts, on board charger. one would think it would even itself back out if not add more weight to the original weight, without sacrificing more draft than I need to. What do you think? like ive mentioned to others, i really dont plan on poling much at all. itll be very occasional. do define shallow for you? I see that you're in the "low country" not a problem for you to navigate back through those creeks on a good moving tide or what? see i'm in the same shoes as you, of course im going to open her up every now and then but i'll be cruising at 50ish more times than anything. How good on gas would you say? the suzuki was brought up by kevin, i mean its not a bad motor from what i hear, really quiet and what not, but doesnt get you 64+.




> I love my VHP with the PRO XS 175. Not perfect for every situation but perfect for most of mine. I wouldn't spend the extra for the Kevlar... the boat will be plenty fast and it is shallow. If the boat is really light ride quality will suffer in any open water applications.The boat polls fine for as often as I poll if you use the trolling motor draft will not be a huge issue as the trolling motor hits bottom way before the boat. It is easy to get use to the shallow draft and even want less draft depends on your style of fishing. Mine will run over 64+ loaded to fish I seldom run over 50. The 175 sips gas a 140 Suzuki wouldn't cross my mine. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're not really going to pole, than draft doesn't matter, as the trolling motor will define your depth more than anything else. You cant run the motor shallow enough to make a difference between the 2 boats you mentioned. 
You cant have it all - decide if you want ride and speed or draft and polability. I had an egret 18 which is more similar to the Vantage - I now have a beavertail vengence. I would never go back to a big flats boat again - too many things you can't do in that class of boat compared to a little lighter and skinnier.


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

you make a good point with the trolling motor being the difference. i agree completely. now an argument that i'd bring to the table is. just drifting. sometimes and in some places you can drift quite a ways. over shallow flats...etc. id leave the trolling motor up and just drift, standing on the tower or platform whichever observing. someone on the bow on a casting platform id probably grab the pole and use it in scenarios like that. following a school or drop the power pole and fish. im pretty sure 11" is good enough for most flats that hold fish granted there are the exceptions. in which i can get out and wade for or drop the kayak out and fish. how'd you like the egret? things are beautiful but pretty pricey. heard their the Cadillacs of flats boats. one boat ive never been on.



> If you're not really going to pole, than draft doesn't matter, as the trolling motor will define your depth more than anything else. You cant run the motor shallow enough to make a difference between the 2 boats you mentioned.
> You cant have it all - decide if you want ride and speed or draft and polability. I had an egret 18 which is more similar to the Vantage - I now have a beavertail vengence. I would never go back to a big flats boat again - too many things you can't do in that class of boat compared to a little lighter and skinnier.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> you make a good point with the trolling motor being the difference. i agree completely. now an argument that i'd bring to the table is. just drifting. sometimes and in some places you can drift quite a ways. over shallow flats...etc. id leave the trolling motor up and just drift, standing on the tower or platform whichever observing. someone on the bow on a casting platform id probably grab the pole and use it in scenarios like that. following a school or drop the power pole and fish. im pretty sure 11" is good enough for most flats that hold fish granted there are the exceptions. in which i can get out and wade for or drop the kayak out and fish. how'd you like the egret? things are beautiful but pretty pricey. heard their the Cadillacs of flats boats. one boat ive never been on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egret are beautiful boat and they ride better that any skiff out there but when it comes time of poling them around they are heavy boat . The vengeance can do everything a ventage can do and more in my opinion and cost 10-13 thousand last . The only think that the Vengeance will not have is the Speed that you get with the VHP . I had a Vengeance for 2 year and love every single day that i had that skiff.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

> Egret are beautiful boat and they ride better that any skiff out there but when it comes time of poling them around they are heavy boat . The vengeance can do everything a ventage can do and more in my opinion and cost 10-13 thousand last . The only think that the Vengeance will not have is the Speed that you get with the VHP . I had a Vengeance for 2 year  and love every single day that i had that skiff.



How did I know it would only be a matter of time before someone would post something like this.....I guess they did not read what you posted


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> thank you sir, it's greatly appreciated! tell your boys thanks for theirs as well. as for your oldest how does he like the fishing up there in savannah?
> 
> 
> 
> > I hear ya. That makes sense. My oldest is up at Ft. Stewart. He has 10 years in and has decided to get out, 2 more to go. They just bought a house in Richmond Hill almost on the river. and my middle one is getting ready to go in soon. Thanks for your service.


He loves it. They bought a house in a development on the Ogeechee River. Plenty of Reds and trout. His house is about 400 yards from the ramp in the development.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

The Egret rode sensational in a chop - most likely the best flats boat there is in the rough stuff. It actually out performed my pathfinder 22 easily in rough water. It is not a heavy boat for its size - I bet it weighs less than a Vantage as it is carbon and kevlar. However, whenver you have a 150 on a boat, it gets tougher to pole. Also, the egret had relatively high gunnels that catch the wind - so not a great boat to pole. 
My current boat is really great in the rough stuff, but also poles great. I have a 90 on it - I can cruise at 34 or 35 mph - fast enough considering all the other advantages a shallower drafting and better poling boat provides.
I never poled much before this boat, and now that I have a boat capable of doing it easily, I really want to use the troller a lot less. In my experience, the difference of getting a bigger boat and motor is really not worth it, the ability to easily pole grows on you and opens up a lot more options, where as the difference in ride is not great enough to offset it. As I said earlier - I would never go back to a bigger, faster boat - I would get the smallest, lightest boat you can deal with - not the other way.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> > Egret are beautiful boat and they ride better that any skiff out there but when it comes time of poling them around they are heavy boat . The vengeance can do everything a ventage can do and more in my opinion and cost 10-13 thousand last . The only think that the Vengeance will not have is the Speed that you get with the VHP . I had a Vengeance for 2 year  and love every single day that i had that skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know it would only be a matter of time before someone would post something like this.....I guess they did not read what you posted


Ryan ask about the Egret and i was only giving my opinion .


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

lol always does, at least he isn't bashing other companies and etc. he just loves his BT. I did not expect this thread to go without at least 3 or 4 comments on other brands and how they like them better and would fit my needs better. To each his own.



> > Egret are beautiful boat and they ride better that any skiff out there but when it comes time of poling them around they are heavy boat . The vengeance can do everything a ventage can do and more in my opinion and cost 10-13 thousand last . The only think that the Vengeance will not have is the Speed that you get with the VHP . I had a Vengeance for 2 year  and love every single day that i had that skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know it would only be a matter of time before someone would post something like this.....I guess they did not read what you posted


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah i've heard the fishin' is pretty good round there. they supposedly have some big reds. even tarpon tend to make it up there in the summer months. Does he get out a lot and fish? I'll have to look into the development. I was thinking of not living in richmond hill because it's primarily military that lives there. Being military I want to be as far away from my job and work as possible when i'm off. Was looking more towards brunswick. Also puts me closer to home for long weekend trips. Fishing that marsh has got to be a big difference from fishing the groves.




> > thank you sir, it's greatly appreciated! tell your boys thanks for theirs as well. as for your oldest how does he like the fishing up there in savannah?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## warden.ryan (Oct 28, 2013)

never heard that before about an egret riding as good as a pathfinder, interesting. that was a def draw back on the egret was the high ass gunwales not too mention the price lol. things are like buying a house. yeah see thats kind of my mentality. I'll most likely go with the vantage and see how I like it. then if I want something smaller sell the vantage and get something smaller. seems like the most logical decision to me so far.



> The Egret rode sensational in a chop - most likely the best flats boat there is in the rough stuff. It actually out performed my pathfinder 22 easily in rough water. It is not a heavy boat for its size - I bet it weighs less than a Vantage as it is carbon and kevlar. However, whenver you have a 150 on a boat, it gets tougher to pole. Also, the egret had relatively high gunnels that catch the wind - so not a great boat to pole.
> My current boat is really great in the rough stuff, but also  poles great. I have a 90 on it - I can cruise at 34 or 35 mph - fast enough considering all the other advantages a shallower drafting and better poling boat provides.
> I never poled much before this boat, and now that I have a boat capable of doing it easily, I really want to use the troller a lot less. In my experience, the difference of getting a bigger boat and motor is really not worth it, the ability to easily pole grows on you and opens up a lot more options, where as the difference in ride is not great enough to offset it. As I said earlier - I would never go back to a bigger, faster boat - I would get the smallest, lightest boat you can deal with - not the other way.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> yeah i've heard the fishin' is pretty good round there. they supposedly have some big reds. even tarpon tend to make it up there in the summer months. Does he get out a lot and fish? I'll have to look into the development. I was thinking of not living in richmond hill because it's primarily military that lives there. Being military I want to be as far away from my job and work as possible when i'm off. Was looking more towards brunswick. Also puts me closer to home for long weekend trips. Fishing that marsh has got to be a big difference from fishing the groves.


He does a fair amount of kayak fishing. He is infantry so his schedule can be messed up not to mention two little girls. 
Most of the mil lives in and around Hinesville. He said he has yet to see a vehicle sticker in his neighborhood, which was one of the reasons they bought there. 
We are heading up this weekend for my granddaughters birthday and to check it out for the first time. Its about 5 hrs from here, a straight shot up 95, not bad at all. 
Brunswick is a pretty good haul from Ft. Stewart to do it everyday. His wife was working in Savannah when they lived on post and that drive got old real fast.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

never heard that before about an egret riding as good as a pathfinder, interesting. that was a def draw back on the egret was the high ass gunwales not too mention the price lol. things are like buying a house. yeah see thats kind of my mentality. I'll most likely go with the vantage and see how I like it. then if I want something smaller sell the vantage and get something smaller. seems like the most logical decision to me so far.




makes some sense - that's basically what I've done - my boats have been getting smaller and smaller over the years. You sort of need to own a boat that's too big before you realize you need something smaller (not saying this will happen to you - but did for me).


----------



## RustyNSC (Apr 13, 2013)

> awesome, thanks for posting. I do hear it is quite the enjoyable boat to have. The kevlar would lighten it about 165-200lbs is what kevin said. Wonder if it would make that much of a difference. Considering i'd be adding trolling motor, jack plate, power pole, 4 speakers, amp, gps, 3 batts, on board charger. one would think it would even itself back out if not add more weight to the original weight, without sacrificing more draft than I need to. What do you think? like ive mentioned to others, i really dont plan on poling much at all. itll be very occasional. do define shallow for you? I see that you're in the "low country" not a problem for you to navigate back through those creeks on a good moving tide or what? see i'm in the same shoes as you, of course im going to open her up every now and then but i'll be cruising at 50ish more times than anything. How good on gas would you say? the suzuki was brought up by kevin, i mean its not a bad motor from what i hear, really quiet and what not, but doesnt get you 64+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem getting as shallow as I like 99% of the time. It is the perfect boat for the low country the way I run mine most of the time I get around 6MPG and never under 5MPG. It fishes great the low gunwales cause the wind not to blow it around so bad.


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

Ryan. 
What boat did you decide to buy and how do you like it so far?


----------

